# ‘Fancy’ single baskets for E61



## oko (May 19, 2021)

Hi folks, got marax. Any 'precision' single baskets people like on here? And does it require pf & tamp change etc? I quite like the drink I get from the small baske tbf.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you enjoy the coffee from the single you have stick with it. I doubt you would notice any difference if you purchase a ' precision' basket and it would probably require a different tamper.

I am sure other members will tell you X or Y basket improves the taste (perception) by X --Y %.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You can buy a VST single if you want. You can also buy IMS the single in various depths. Those are really fancy. Totally different to other singles.

Then there is a prettier than some off Rancillio but you may find a 58.5mm tamper doesn't fit. Needs to be a shade smaller. Pretty sure that is the brand where it wont.

I'd be inclined to echo @El carajillo 's comment.


----------



## oko (May 19, 2021)

Thanks folks 🙂

I think I'll stick with the factory one for now, and fiddle away. Good to know what else is out there though.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

I've been using IMs the single for a long while. The main benefit is though when you're using an IMS double basket as it allows you to keep the same grind level.

I am also using stock Lelit single basket with great results.

The only thing is a must in my opinion with single baskets is a convex tamper.


----------



## ngldns81 (Nov 14, 2019)

oko said:


> Hi folks, got marax. Any 'precision' single baskets people like on here? And does it require pf & tamp change etc? I quite like the drink I get from the small baske tbf.


 My MaraX was manufactured in March 2021 and came with IMS-made baskets (single/double/triple/blind). The finishing looks quite good IMHO, as in attached pictures of the single basket.

However, if you want to use a third party precision basket (like I did), a cheap and great option might be Ascaso I.3623, sold by Blue Star Coffee. I'm using the Ascaso I.3625 (18 gr capacity) and E&B B702TFH24 (16/18 gr) baskets with great results.


----------

